
How to run a Tor relay node for $10/mo - xref
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-you-can-help-make-tor-faster-for-10-a-month
======
xref
Wonder what people think of the advice in that article. If DO is a good
provider for Tor, other security precautions to take, if the article is just a
terrible idea?

For one I thought I've heard people mention using port 443 or 80 instead of
9001 to help Tor users behind firewalls

~~~
lindx
If you have a raspberry pi sitting around, you can contribute to the network
by setting it up as a non-exit tor relay, which is completely safe.

